# Glider Rocker



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been wanting to make my wife a glider rocker for Xmas. Anybody made one? Where did you get your plans?


----------



## MJWoodworker (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Tim - 
Wood Magazine has some good plans. I've also used woodworking4home.com. You can download tons of plans from their website. I've used their wooden toy plans before and they are easy to follow. 
Good Luck to you. I hope you find some great plans for your glider.

Regards,
MJ Woodworker


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/31042-196x130.jpg?1214350403 woodcraft has plans,this is a childs rocker but the plans allow you to make a full size.I guess I should try one myself


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I made a half dozen years ago complete with rocking foot stools. This was in Canada and I got my bearing sets from Viel Tools. This was 20 years ago but I see they still offer the kits. If you're interested the web site is www.vieltools.com. I live in the US now so I don't know if they're available somewhere here. My only advice is to use a kit with real bearings. Some just use a bolt.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just saw that Woodwoorkers Supply sells a set. Slightly different than the Viel Tools version. The picture may not be correct but it looks like the bearing is held by three screws. The Viel version has a plate that holds the bearing in.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys.. My wife will to..


----------

